# Should parents be allowed to spank their children?



## Hooked (19/9/19)

*It is illegal to spank your child in SA – ConCourt*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/it-is-illegal-to-spank-your-child-in-sa-concourt
18 Sept. 2019

The Constitutional Court of South Africa (ConCourt) has ruled that the common defence of “reasonable and moderate parental chastisement” of children is now unconstitutional. The unanimous judgement was handed down on Wednesday, September 18, when the court ruled there are other more reasonable ways to discipline children.

The judgment has not labelled it as a new offence, as hitting a child has always been categorised as assault under South African law. Previously, a parent who smacked their child was able to raise a special defence of reasonable chastisement while pleading in court.

Parents had the opportunity to be acquitted of assault if the chastisement in question is deemed moderate and reasonable.

Many parents, however, have complained that “reasonable chastisement” is difficult to intepret as one parent’s tough love may be considered another’s beating. The Department of Social Development will table the matter to establish a full ban on physically disclipining children.

Wednesday’s ruling follows a 2017 High Court judgement which deemed all forms of physical correction of children by their parents as unlawful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/9/19)

I most probably got more hidings than food, but I was never “donnerred into oblivion”, and ek was hel stout. There is a fine line between chastisement and abuse, but a good smack in my case taught me the line between right and wrong, I had manners, I had respect and lo and behold, I haven’t turned into a druggie, not a alcoholic, not a manic depressive and not a mass murderer.

A spanking differes from assault in more than one way, just a pity that as with everything else you will allways find the one that oversteps the boundaries.

Also for interest sake, a acquaintance that who never had a hiding in his life became a bully to his kids and a wife beater. It’s not the hiding, it’s the love that forms a child and determines their character and their future. A 1-2-3 problem solved with a slap on the backside has in my case given me two great kids with no mental problems and all of the above as in my case.

This is my opinion based on my life and experiences, you are entitled to your own.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (20/9/19)

My ore het in my gat gesit en my ma het my gat geslaan om my ore oop te maak en dit het gewerk. Dankie Ma!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (20/9/19)

It's a simple one really... You are entrusted with the future of humanity. Do what you must to ensure that you shape and develop and young adults into constructive members of society. 

Polite, considerate, well spoken and well mannered nature is born in respect and obedience to parents. Sometimes, to obtain the obedience and respect required you need to reinforce your behavioural module with a good spanking. 
I strongly stand against beating respect and obedience out of a child through excessive force as this can create a false illusion of the desired result... Instead, you get fear in return. 

I recall when I was a kid, maybe about 5 or 6 years old. Grew up in a family with little money but tons of culture and morals. I developed an inclination towards theft, kinda like pinching a packet of chips from the tuck shop or taking candy out of the jar while no one was looking. All it took was a good spanking for me to realise that hey, wait a minute... Stealing is wrong, stealing is bad... I mean I was told about it, on numerous occasions... But all the lectures and talking never worked. Had that spanking never happened, I would've grown with the assumption that it's not a major offence or one that could be taken lightly. The same applied to lying and cheating. 

Some lessons you never forget... Especially the ones that involve a stinging backside.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (20/9/19)

I firmly agree that when necessary a child should get a spanking. There are times when talking is not enough.

I was never spanked, but my Mom used to pull my ears, which is probably why I have big ears lol. My Dad never spanked me physically, but his verbal anger was something that one did not want to experience!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (20/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (20/9/19)

Party kinders kort net 'n high five met 'n baksteen in die gesig,

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (20/9/19)

Die verskil tussen pakslae en bliksem is liefde

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mo_MZ (20/9/19)

Saw this on FB. 
Only in SA.. 
You allowed to smoke weed legally in your home but can't spank your brats lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (20/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> Saw this on FB.
> Only in SA..
> You allowed to smoke weed legally in your home but can't spank your brats lol



If you do smoke weed in the house you will most likely realise a spanking is just not worth the effort and return to your cheese curls and spongebob binge.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/9/19)

I still have nightmares about mom's wooden spoon. And one day, so will my children.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mo_MZ (21/9/19)

Adephi said:


> If you do smoke weed in the house you will most likely realise a spanking is just not worth the effort and return to your cheese curls and spongebob binge.



That's brilliant @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> I still have nightmares about mom's wooden spoon. And one day, so will my children.



@Chickenstrip

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/9/19)

No spanking should not be legal. Idiots should not be able to spank children and unfortunately idiots are in the mayority everywhere in the world.
I see this with friends, family, at school etc. Idiots cant control their emotions and then dont think clear when they give kids a hiding. Hitting them to hard, on the back, the face, kick or whatever, just because they cant control their anger. In this rage they also swear, say nasty things to children that you cant take back later.

Do I spank my children? Not to often but yes. But never in a rage. Always with a smile. Telling them exactly what they did wrong, how many times I asked nicely to stop doing it, and that obviously asking nicely did not work and now we must try tactict 2. If they naughty in public I just smile and say we will sort it out when we back home. Then they know whats comming and they know it will happen.
But unfortunately most people cant be the adult, this is all over society, rich/ well educated people that totally goed beserk about the smallest things the children do, because they are stressed about other things in their lives.
If you want to spank children, wait 10min, cool down, think if they really deserve it and then go do it with a smile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (21/9/19)

You can not, nay, may not, reason with an under developed (immature) brain. The only way to develop the brain and instill the basic concept of every action having an appropriate and proportionate reaction is through the primordial impact of physical stress and experience. If you do otherwise you raise a generation of idiot miss-fits that will repeatedly vote for the same failed political party expecting them to change their ailing fortunes.

Enough said.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No spanking should not be legal. Idiots should not be able to spank children and unfortunately idiots are in the mayority everywhere in the world.
> I see this with friends, family, at school etc. Idiots cant control their emotions and then dont think clear when they give kids a hiding. Hitting them to hard, on the back, the face, kick or whatever, just because they cant control their anger. In this rage they also swear, say nasty things to children that you cant take back later.
> 
> Do I spank my children? Not to often but yes. But never in a rage. Always with a smile. Telling them exactly what they did wrong, how many times I asked nicely to stop doing it, and that obviously asking nicely did not work and now we must try tactict 2. If they naughty in public I just smile and say we will sort it out when we back home. Then they know whats comming and they know it will happen.
> ...



Spanking should not be legal, but you spank your own children? With a smile? 

*Screams uncontrollably*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Spanking should not be legal, but you spank your own children? With a smile?
> 
> *Screams uncontrollably*


Thanks, proved mayority theory


----------



## Silver (22/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No spanking should not be legal. Idiots should not be able to spank children and unfortunately idiots are in the mayority everywhere in the world.
> I see this with friends, family, at school etc. Idiots cant control their emotions and then dont think clear when they give kids a hiding. Hitting them to hard, on the back, the face, kick or whatever, just because they cant control their anger. In this rage they also swear, say nasty things to children that you cant take back later.
> 
> Do I spank my children? Not to often but yes. But never in a rage. Always with a smile. Telling them exactly what they did wrong, how many times I asked nicely to stop doing it, and that obviously asking nicely did not work and now we must try tactict 2. If they naughty in public I just smile and say we will sort it out when we back home. Then they know whats comming and they know it will happen.
> ...



Thanks @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

Some questions if I may

How old are your kids?
How hard to you spank them and where? With your hand?
Does it work? Do they stop doing whatever they did that got them a spank?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/9/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> 
> Some questions if I may
> 
> ...


Is this confessions for court case?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/9/19)

Raindance said:


> You can not, nay, may not, reason with an under developed (immature) brain. The only way to develop the brain and instill the basic concept of every action having an appropriate and proportionate reaction is through the primordial impact of physical stress and experience. If you do otherwise you raise a generation of idiot miss-fits that will repeatedly vote for the same failed political party expecting them to change their ailing fortunes.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Regards


Yes thats the truth. However the the reaction to every action, does not have to be violence, because then in a world full of violence you just continuing the circle. The action can be no friends for a week or no tv etc. Its the under developed (immature) brain, that thinks of violence first


----------



## Silver (22/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Is this confessions for court case?



No not at all, was just interested and curious
My little boy is 18 months so am keen to understand this more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (22/9/19)

Silver said:


> No not at all, was just interested and curious
> My little boy is 18 months so am keen to understand this more



Wait another 18 months, you'll understand.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/9/19)

Silver said:


> No not at all, was just interested and curious
> My little boy is 18 months so am keen to understand this more


I agree with a lot that has been said here @Silver , but also that the punishment has to fit the crime! Some pointers for you and some facts for interest sake, from my point of view of course, others may differ from me.

Mine soon understood that I say no or stop once, after then three light taps on the but and the problem is solved. I called it making you a Sergeant.
A hand is a heavy thing, you’re not playing handball or trying to hit a home run. 
That hug afterwards is the key to doing this successfully.
If you wait untill you get home the why will not be known or remembered by them any more in 90% of the cases.
Accept that kids will be naughty, but there is a line that cannot be crossed. And your resolve will be tested. 
Not every transgression deserves a hiding.
Butt taps only, otherwise I see it as assault and bullying.
Over time a talking to, or even just one word is all that is needed once the foundation has been laid, a tap may not be necessary.
Never ever ever ever do this if you are angry.

Enjoy them while they are small, they grow up way too fast.
Read this list and then do what you want, not what others say you should do. Just be a loving parent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (22/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes thats the truth. However the the reaction to every action, does not have to be violence, because then in a world full of violence you just continuing the circle. The action can be no friends for a week or no tv etc. Its the under developed (immature) brain, that thinks of violence first


Never, ever react in anger. A proper spanking should hurt the giver as much as the recipient. It should be an act of love not primal emotion. If done correctly there is no violence involved.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darius1332 (23/9/19)

As jy nie wil hoor nie dan moet jy voel. Thats what I grew up with and agree with, but I rather believe that how you raise your kids should be for each Parent to decide. This is a gross overreach of government responsibility to tell people what they may or may not do in their own families. 

Government needs to stop sticking its nose where it does not belong and go fix everything they are supposed to do and failing miserably at. Maybe if we could give all our ministers a sound hiding we could get back to a functional country.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/9/19)

Darius1332 said:


> As jy nie wil hoor nie dan moet jy voel. Thats what I grew up with and agree with, but I rather believe that how you raise your kids should be for each Parent to decide. This is a gross overreach of government responsibility to tell people what they may or may not do in their own families.
> 
> Government needs to stop sticking its nose where it does not belong and go fix everything they are supposed to do and failing miserably at. Maybe if we could give all our ministers a sound hiding we could get back to a functional country.


Yes go tell that to Poppie van der Merwe


----------



## Mr. B (23/9/19)

Hooked said:


> *It is illegal to spank your child in SA – ConCourt*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/it-is-illegal-to-spank-your-child-in-sa-concourt
> 18 Sept. 2019
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B (23/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I most probably got more hidings than food, but I was never “donnerred into oblivion”, and ek was hel stout. There is a fine line between chastisement and abuse, but a good smack in my case taught me the line between right and wrong, I had manners, I had respect and lo and behold, I haven’t turned into a druggie, not a alcoholic, not a manic depressive and not a mass murderer.
> 
> A spanking differes from assault in more than one way, just a pity that as with everything else you will allways find the one that oversteps the boundaries.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I got spankings when I was naughty and I learnt manners, respect and discipline. These spankings did not turn me into an abusive husband nor did they did not turn me into a bully. I mean the last time I got into a fist fight was in 2001 when I stood up to a bully in high school.

There is however a line between disciplining your child and abusing your child - cases of child abuse must be investigated and stopped but outright banning any method in which you choose to discipline your child is ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hein (23/9/19)

Well I came to a conclusion, I may not spank my kid at my home therefore I did decide if she need any spank I'll take her to my neighbor's house and do it there.....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir (23/9/19)

Hein said:


> Well I came to a conclusion, I may not spank my kid at my home therefore I did decide if she need any spank I'll take her to my neighbor's house and do it there.....lol



That's 2 good lessons right there... Maintain neighbourly relationships and how to bend the rules without breaking em

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Darius1332 (23/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes go tell that to Poppie van der Merwe


Sure lets equate slamming a child's head into furniture vs a few smacks on the ass...

Murder is already illegal and how that was classified. We do not need to suddenly think all punishments will kill...

Never heard of anyone with a hiding have any worse than a day of sitting lightly as a consequence. Just because some people are absolute idiots does not mean the government can tell everyone how to behave.

"Acceptable" punishments apparently include depriving the kid of toys or internet. Some parents deprive their kids of food and water, both is deprivation now is that also going to be illegal? 

Abusers will find a way to hurt those they can no matter what, we do not need to label loving parents trying to teach a lasting lesson as abusers just because some take it too far.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/9/19)

Darius1332 said:


> Sure lets equate slamming a child's head into furniture vs a few smacks on the ass...
> 
> Murder is already illegal and how that was classified. We do not need to suddenly think all punishments will kill...
> 
> ...


They did not try to murder her, they gave her numerous hidings. The force, agression, emotions differ from everyone.
What will happen if anybody can produce medicine at their house and sell it, no control. How many will die?
There are rules and laws regarding your car(asset) so you dont drive it to fast, keep it roadworthy etc. So why not for your biggest asset?
A child is not only a parents most valuable asset but also a nation's. You can not have every second idiot just assaulting their kids in the name of parenting. So how do you control that? How do you control the force, the aggression etc? You make it illegal.
There was people living next to Poppie that had seen the hidings, they did nothing, because parents may punish their children. If the laws was set in 2016 and the neighbours called police Poppie would still be alive.
So if you never heard of a kid that worst case could not sit for a day. Poppie van der merwe. They did not try to kill her, just punish. You can read the same stories weekly in the media or just go to any foster homes.
There are idots everywhere, that dont stop at stop streets, go over speed limit, drink and drive. Cheat on taxes, break smoking laws,, steal, cheat on spouses, rassists, drunks etc. They are all around us, but you want all these idiots to have free will to do to the nations biggest assets what they want?


----------



## Chickenstrip (25/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> They did not try to murder her, they gave her numerous hidings. The force, agression, emotions differ from everyone.
> What will happen if anybody can produce medicine at their house and sell it, no control. How many will die?
> There are rules and laws regarding your car(asset) so you dont drive it to fast, keep it roadworthy etc. So why not for your biggest asset?
> A child is not only a parents most valuable asset but also a nation's. You can not have every second idiot just assaulting their kids in the name of parenting. So how do you control that? How do you control the force, the aggression etc? You make it illegal.
> ...



Criminals don't care about the law, that's why they are called criminals. Our last president was a criminal. We have one of the highest rates of violent crime and murder in the world. Cape Town was around 15th and Jhb around something like 21st. Do the laws stop any of them? 

You can't trust the ANC to keep your lights on, you can't trust them to ensure water comes out your taps. You can't trust them not to "corruption" your tax money away. You can't trust them to keep you safe in your own home. You can only trust them to ensure you pay your taxes. 

And now you want to give the ANC the right to take away your free will? Have you considered running for president?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## regularvapeguy (25/9/19)

I grew up in a household where short tempers flared and anger was always the trigger for punishment. Don't get me wrong, my parents took care of me and did more than any parent ever should for their child and I had a financially stable upbringing with lots of opportunities.

When I was punished growing up it was usually when my dad couldn't control his anger. It was always over the top and I had on a few occasions been beaten rather than smacked, looking back on it now, I lacked respect because my parents instilled fear instead of support into my life.

My rule is that discipline is not fear. Your child must know that their actions have consequences but under no circumstances must you instil fear into them.

I am all for giving a smack, but don't have kids if you can't control your anger. Simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Criminals don't care about the law, that's why they are called criminals. Our last president was a criminal. We have one of the highest rates of violent crime and murder in the world. Cape Town was around 15th and Jhb around something like 21st. Do the laws stop any of them?
> 
> You can't trust the ANC to keep your lights on, you can't trust them to ensure water comes out your taps. You can't trust them not to "corruption" your tax money away. You can't trust them to keep you safe in your own home. You can only trust them to ensure you pay your taxes.
> 
> And now you want to give the ANC the right to take away your free will? Have you considered running for president?


What is this free will? Do you have free will if you want to pay taxes? Free will how fast you may drive? Free will using drugs?
Funny that adults cant give other adults even a light hiding then they will go to court but you want free will to assault kids.

Funny thing is. Anybody giving their kids a small smack in the privacy of your home will never get noticed. The ones that cant control their anger in public or assault their kids so hard that teachers can see the evidence, they the ones that will be sorted with this law, and they the ones that should be.


----------



## Chickenstrip (25/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What is this free will? Do you have free will if you want to pay taxes? Free will how fast you may drive? Free will using drugs?
> Funny that adults cant give other adults even a light hiding then they will go to court but you want free will to assault kids.
> 
> Funny thing is. Anybody giving their kids a small smack in the privacy of your home will never get noticed. The ones that cant control their anger in public or assault their kids so hard that teachers can see the evidence, they the ones that will be sorted with this law, and they the ones that should be.



Teenage mom has a child. She's 16, when she turns 24 the kid turns 8. She gives kid a small hiding. Kid calls child services. Mom gets criminal record. Mom can't get a decent job. Mom can't afford kid. Child services take kid. Mom gets mentally ill. Child grows up with issues.

I understand what you're saying. But Child abuse is not the same thing as a hiding. A hiding doesn't leave bruises. You cannot merge the two into one definition. Child abuse is already illegal. And any law that prevents someone from beating their child is not going to deter the kind of people who will beat their children.

"What is this free will? Do you have free will if you want to pay taxes?" will how fast you may drive? Free will using drugs?

If you live in a country, you use the infrastructure. Therefore you pay taxes. You get free lighting on the streets, roads to commute on. If you don't want to pay taxes, don't live in civilisation... That has nothing to do with free will. The government is not holding you down here. They don't force you to partake in the monetary system. The roads are a public space. You can drive as fast as you want. But there are consequences. Free will does not mean no consequences. And since roads are public space you governed by laws for the safety of others. If you take your car to a track or private road you are free to drive any speed you desire.

Drugs are a different story and I agree with you here. People should be allowed to do what they want with their bodies. Portugal has the right attitude with regards to drugs.

This went on a tangent. But I don't really understand how anyone is going to benefit from this law. The day they take away our guns will be the end of the country and that's something they're pushing quite hard at the moment. No one will benefit from stricter gun laws. Only the criminals who don't use legal guns in the first place. Same concept. You're not stopping the bad guys with stupid laws.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Teenage mom has a child. She's 16, when she turns 24 the kid turns 8. She gives kid a small hiding. Kid calls child services. Mom gets criminal record. Mom can't get a decent job. Mom can't afford kid. Child services take kid. Mom gets mentally ill. Child grows up with issues.
> 
> I understand what you're saying. But Child abuse is not the same thing as a hiding. A hiding doesn't leave bruises. You cannot merge the two into one definition. Child abuse is already illegal. And any law that prevents someone from beating their child is not going to deter the kind of people who will beat their children.
> 
> ...


Laws is not just put there because someone thought, hey lets make a law. There is many studies showing how bad drugs are on society, how it influence the extra burden on medical care, how it influence families, kids upbringing with drug addict parents. The negatives on society by dugs is endless.
Surely you cant think that someone just did some tumbsucking that you cant give your kids a hiding? 

As for end of the country when they take our guns? Well allthough I did my military service and can handle guns well, I never owned a gun and see no reason to do so. Never needed it and live just aswell as my neighbour with his guns.


----------



## Chickenstrip (25/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Laws is not just put there because someone thought, hey lets make a law. There is many studies showing how bad drugs are on society, how it influence the extra burden on medical care, how it influence families, kids upbringing with drug addict parents. The negatives on society by dugs is endless.
> Surely you cant think that someone just did some tumbsucking that you cant give your kids a hiding?
> 
> As for end of the country when they take our guns? Well allthough I did my military service and can handle guns well, I never owned a gun and see no reason to do so. Never needed it and live just aswell as my neighbour with his guns.



It seems I'm not very good at getting my point across. You're correct, spanking should be illegal.


----------



## Hooked (25/9/19)

*Please remember to cast your vote. 

POLL CLOSES THURSDAY 26TH @ 22:45*


----------



## Hooked (27/9/19)

*POLL RESULTS*

*Question: Should parents be allowed to spank their children? Yes/No*

Number of Votes: 34
Yes: 88.2%
No: 11.8%

The tribe has spoken. Spank away!


----------



## Lawrence A (27/9/19)

It appears that the poll was a hit

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/9/19)

Henrik Ibsen would dissagree


----------



## Chickenstrip (27/9/19)

Lawrence A said:


> It appears that the poll was a hit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Show yourself out.


----------



## Lawrence A (29/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Show yourself out.



My only intention with my post was some witty humor. I realise this has been interpreted the wrong way and I am sorry if it has offended you or anyone else.

For the record, I am the proud father of 2 sons and 3 daughters and would not advocate the beating of any child under any circumstances, nor any violence against any adult, female or male, for that matter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/9/19)

Lawrence A said:


> It appears that the poll was a hit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Very punny @Lawrence A

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (29/9/19)

Lawrence A said:


> My only intention with my post was some witty humor.
> 
> Oh absolutely! And it hit the mark (pun intended)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (29/9/19)

Lawrence A said:


> My only intention with my post was some witty humor. I realise this has been interpreted the wrong way and I am sorry if it has offended you or anyone else.
> 
> For the record, I am the proud father of 2 sons and 3 daughters and would not advocate the beating of any child under any circumstances, nor any violence against any adult, female or male, for that matter.



I believe @Chickenstrip 's comment was also meant as humor.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dewald (29/9/19)

This is such a tricky one. I grew up in a proper boerehuis, so was spanked all the time. To be honest, it may have worked when I was small, but when I reached my teenage years I could not care less as that punishment was not really threatening to me anymore. And did the spankings teach me anything? Probably not.

I think most parents spank their kids out of anger and frustration from a certain situation when kids are just being total assholes. And then are you doing it to help your kid, or yourself?

I am not against spanking when the situation calls for it. If your kids is busy doing something that could harm themselves, like running mindlessly in a parking lot, and your talking amd reasoning is not working...I think one "smack" on the backside to just reset them and get out of their mania is ok. There the alternative is them running in front of cars so something had to be done. But, doing it just because they won't listen and you are getting upset is something different. 

I also can't agree with the argument of "if we don't do it they grow up with no manners etc". South Africa is not the only country in this world, and our way is not the only way. Many countries have outlawed this and their kids grow up to be brilliant adults. 

Those of us who got spanked should ask ourselves how many times we got spanked? We often hear "I was spanked nearly every day and it worked". It surely did not if so many spankings were needed, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Show yourself out.


Yeah mate, it's just the standard response to an awful pun. I'm only pulling your leg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Yeah mate, it's just the standard response to an awful pun. I'm only pulling your leg.



 @Chickenstrip I also "misunderstood" your comment. Language can be a problem as every generation has their own vocab. 

Years ago someone asked me where I live and I replied, "Claremont". "Ah, wicked!!!!" he replied. I reassured him that it wasn't bad at all. There was some crime but nothing to write home about. How was I to know that "wicked" means that it's good???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (2/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @Chickenstrip I also "misunderstood" your comment. Language can be a problem as every generation has their own vocab.
> 
> Years ago someone asked me where I live and I replied, "Claremont". "Ah, wicked!!!!" he replied. I reassured him that it wasn't bad at all. There was some crime but nothing to write home about. How was I to know that "wicked" means that it's good???



Yeah, and now "wicked" means your atty is all set to go and ready to vape........lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, and now "wicked" means your atty is all set to go and ready to vape........lol



Seriously?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Seriously?



Yes, as in "wick'd"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)

zadiac said:


> Yes, as in "wick'd"



Oh you're so smart @zadiac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Oh you're so smart @zadiac!



Why thank you Ma'am

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/10/19)

I had spankings on a weekly basis and i turned out ok . . . Wait. Oh nevermind

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

